#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Rawlins does Rio...

## rawlins

Reminded about Help disco by Tao so I dug out this from a trip that I did a while back... I'm currently in Rio again for a couple of nights on a port call with work but not sure if I'll be going as mad this time...

From a few nights I spent in Rio about 2 years ago...  My nightlife activities centred around Help disco (pictures further down the thread)

Stayed on Copacabana beach....





The beaches have little bar kiosks dotted along them in Brazil, but not enough...





Gadgee collecting his cans....






There was a Brazilian cup game on at the Maracana.. Fluminense vs Flamengo... Got the hotel to sort the ticket and transport... I ended up in amongst the Fluminense fans so decided to cheer on Fluminense...

The Maracana..




It started to thunder on the way there and the heavens opened... This is the crush to get in the stadium..




Security keeps an eye on the crowd outside...




Loads of noise.... singing fans, bands playing and the thunder... was a good atmosphere..




Inside the ground... no cover so got soaked.. they were doing up some portions of it so wasn't a capacity crowd...




Fluminense score..




Final score.... was a decent game... (Better than your average SPL game..)





On my last afternoon I did a rush around the major sights....

View from Sugarloaf Mountain of Copacabana...




View of Sugarloaf from somewhere else....



And that bloke from the Bible..



Night-time stuff...  I would take a stroll along to Help disco from the hotel, stopping for some food and a drink on the way...  Girls would approach you at the cafes / bars asking for a drink....  Not all the girls in Brazil are good looking... 

Didn't go there....


Certainly didn't go there...



Inside Help disco.... I like the 'Made In Brazil' tattoo...



In the smaller section that plays Brazilian disco / rap with a samba beat....



The girls in Help disco are all P4P and they are not shy...



Help disco again... 



My challenge on my last night... This girl was a true Amazonian and taller than the Jolly Green Giant...



 :Smile:

----------


## bkkmadness

"Made in Brazil", love it.  Let's have some more ladies. :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

I can see all your piccies now rawlins, you were right problem my end.

Keep them coming, just how tall was she?

----------


## rawlins

^.... I was stood about 20 metres back when I took that photo.... No shit... that's how tall she was.... :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Did you?

----------


## rawlins

^ The last 3 pictured... Yes... (only had 4 nights and had 1 night off)...

----------


## jizzybloke

You sure this is a bird?   Looks well suspect to me!

----------


## rawlins

> You sure this is a bird?   Looks well suspect to me!


I reckon so... But I did flake out naked on the cold tiled floor of the short-time hotel room as the caiparinhas hit me like a mallet.... I remember getting woken up by her but I don't remember if I did the deed that I had paid for or not.... 

So, I suppose it could have been a bloke....

----------


## Bobcock

What's that in her hand in the ass shot?

I reckon she drugged you, you can handle yer piss I'm sure.

----------


## nedwalk

the same thought crossed my mind, that or amyl nitrate

----------


## English Noodles

This one looks well alright :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> What's that in her hand in the ass shot?
> 
> I reckon she drugged you, you can handle yer piss I'm sure.


I always thought that was a beer bottle but now you come to mention it... 

Naahh... I flaked out from the booze... Pretty sure about that - those caiparinhas are lethal... and she woke me up just after I started to snooze on the floor.... Didn't nick any money or anything either....

----------


## blackgang

Well better be careful to with the Dengue running wild there too,,40 dead and 20,000 infected just on the news.
Coarse no one ever got that from pussy I am sure. :Smile:

----------


## Reaper

Great photos Rawlins!

----------


## EmperorTud

> What's that in her hand in the ass shot?
> 
> I reckon she drugged you, you can handle yer piss I'm sure.


Looks like Amyl Nitrate. Commonly known as 'Poppers'.

Popular drug with homosexuals so that further reinforces the suspicion that lady is really a man.

----------


## rawlins

> Looks like Amyl Nitrate. Commonly known as 'Poppers'.
> 
> Popular drug with homosexuals so that further reinforces the suspicion that lady is really a man.


It's not a bloke... I have got frontal photos of her in the shower which I have zoomed in on and closely examined and it all looks real to me....  I reckon it's lip gloss or something...

 :Sad:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Full frontal....better post that in members eh

----------


## EmperorTud

How much was she?

----------


## rawlins

> How much was she?


Can't remember... About 150 Rias I think and then 70 extra for the shagging hotel... waste of money considering the state I was in...

You live and learn eh?... :Smile: 

Still... when you get loose after being on a boat for 5 weeks you tend to get led by something other than logical thought....

----------


## stroller

Still, managed to get some decent pics done.

----------


## dirtydog

> Still... when you get loose after being on a boat for 5 weeks you tend to get led by something other than logical thought


I thought like on the boat there was quite a few guys, so you don't take it in turns to dress up as women then?

----------


## rawlins

^ Funny you should mention that....

Here is me the last time I went out as a ladyboy and picked up a fella.... Cute eh?... :Wink:

----------


## britmaveric

Rio does look like an interesting place - knew quite a few brazilians when I worked in the Azors for 6months. Pretty lovely ladies with big bums.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sparky

^ Now your talking I do love BIG BUMS !

----------


## gos

with a face like that ,cute :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Bogso

great pics, thx for sharing...

----------

